# Thoughts on Pearson 37 as first boat...?



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi everybody,

I am looking at various different options for a liveaboard.

Do we have any Pearson 37 owners/Ex-owners active in the forums?

This looks like a cracking little boat









Does anybody have any experience of this boat as a liveaboard?
Also are they well built? I mean they are getting on for 30years old now...
or at least the ones on nearby (timeframe) price range are.
_But so am I... *and I'm in great shape* lol_ :laugher

I really like the island double but it is difficult to see exactly how much room there really is in that forward cabin from any of the pictures I have been able to find online.

Also whats the headroom like?

I am looking for a first boat as a liveaboard, coastal cruiser and maybe blue water (eventually) if the boat is built strongly enough (opinions on this too please).


----------



## sailingfool (Apr 17, 2000)

Be sure the surveyor does a through check for wet hull core, you may need to have the boat out of the water for a week or so for this to be valid, but a good surveyor wil advise on this.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

I remember when these first came out.. probably the first sailboat to be offered out of the factory with a built in TV! I think the early Legend 37 did something similar.

That and the microwave certainly point to a liveaboard focus... I imagine it would be comfy enough. The earlier Pearson 36 seems a nice solid boat so if this is as good as it appears and passes the acid test survey it may well suit.

Ship or sail across the pond??


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

is it a '*blue water*' boat?

Could it be sailed across the pond safely?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

uh oh David! you just asked the question most asked! Prepare thyself for lots and lots of input! Love the accent! "cracking boat" 

Pretty boat!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The 1985-1991 Pearson 36-2, 37, and 38 all share the same hull. They were meant to be well built coastal cruisers, with slightly different interiors. 

I believe that the Pearson 37 was introduced in 1988, and was sometimes called the "condo-boat." The interior design was developed with a lot of influence from Pearson dealers, and customers. The boat was designed for a microwave, and has wall to wall carpet installed. The captains chairs are a matter of taste... Personally, I find that this boat exemplifies the line that states; "a camel is a horse designed by committee." Disclaimer: I have never seen one in the flesh.

The Pearson 36-2 is a very nice boat, with not that great engine access. If you could find one, I like the Pearson 38 the best.

In all of these boats the build quality was very good, but the cored decks tended to leak around the stanchion bases (and elsewhere). This one looks particularly good in the pictures.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

I love the idea of sailing it across the pond myself, though it may be somewhat of a 'baptism of fire' as I have only sailed inland waters so far...

But fear not fellow members, I am not so silly and reckless to not embark on such an epic voyage without at least 1 person who knows what they are doing!

As a liveaboard I like the layout, though it it not to some people's tastes (I can see why) but from a functionality point of view the layout makes a lot of sense to me, especially as a liveaboard.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

D- I believe that the pic that you provided is that of a 1982-1987 Pearson 37. The boat in question is a 1988 Pearson 37-2. Similar but much different down below.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

eherlihy said:


> D- I believe that the pic that you provided is that of a 1982-1987 Pearson 37. The boat in question is a 1988 Pearson 37-2. Similar but much different down below.


click the link above the picture

It's the link to that boat that is for sale and thats where that picture came from.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

David.. I think that comment was directed at Denise's post of the older Pearson drawings.. not your link earlier.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Faster said:


> David.. I think that comment was directed at Denise's post of the older Pearson drawings.. not your link earlier.


:laugher Ooops! that makes more sense now lol


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Was really hoping to get some more replies and input from Owners/Ex-owners???

Where are you all?????

*Specifically to answer the following;*

Is a Pearson 37 blue water capable/suitable?
Are they well built (likely to still be in good shape in-spite of their age)
How are they sail?
How does the room (and headroom) in the forward cabin compare to the aft cabin in a hunter passage 42?


----------



## aztucwatson (Mar 14, 2012)

I think it is great that you are interested in a boat, but the "across the pond" comment definitely caught my ear. I strongly recommend gradual transition beginning with learning how to sail and taking your new boat out with very experienced crew who can teach/support you. Also, classes and certifications are well worth the investment. Anyway, go slow, be safe, take shorter trips and get accustomed to the lifestyle. Then, think about long journeys. I have one friend who purchased a 169 ft. yacht to cruise with his wife and daughter (yes, 169 ft.). After a couple of months, the family decided to go back home. So, be sure your family or significant others are fully "on board" too.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

DavidB.UK said:


> Was really hoping to get some more replies and input from Owners/Ex-owners???
> 
> Where are you all?????
> 
> ...


The number of Pearson 37-2 boats produced is probably ~30 (I know that the number of Pearson 38 boats was <30), so there are not many people our there that own them.

As I said in my earlier post, the hull and rig for the P36-2, P37-2 and P38 was identical, and therefore they would have similar sailing characteristics. The only thing that would differentiate them is that some P36-2s had a centerboard keel, many P36-2s, and I believe all P37-2s had a fin, and most Pearson 38's (and at least one P36-2) had a winged keel.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

aztucwatson said:


> I think it is great that you are interested in a boat, but the "across the pond" comment definitely caught my ear. I strongly recommend gradual transition beginning with learning how to sail and taking your new boat out with very experienced crew who can teach/support you. Also, classes and certifications are well worth the investment. Anyway, go slow, be safe, take shorter trips and get accustomed to the lifestyle. Then, think about long journeys. I have one friend who purchased a 169 ft. yacht to cruise with his wife and daughter (yes, 169 ft.). After a couple of months, the family decided to go back home. So, be sure your family or significant others are fully "on board" too.


My apologies for the confusion, I realise that my title is somewhat misleading.
I have been sailing since I was 15 but always smaller boats, I have sailed in the wit sundays and lots of inland sailing in the UK.
I spent 2 years working as an outdoor activities instructor and whilst there did lots of sailing and was at RYA assistant instructor level before leaving the company (long story) my last boat which I sold about a year ago now was 27ft Soling.

I sailed that boat for 3 years on Loch tay and on occasion (wether was very changeable, very quickly) was out in 5ft waves! battling upwind up just the Jib to come in and pick the mooring up single handed lol, ahh good fun! and very wet!

So where as I make no claims to be anything but a newbie when it comes to yacht sailing, I can sail and KNOW that I have a love of boats and the of water and as I found out on my sailing trip in the wit sundays (and a handful of other occasions) i am in the fortunate minority who do suffer sea-sickness!

As for nearest and dearest, my only significant other at the moment is my cat.









Ok, thats not my cat but thought it would make some of you laugh! :laugher

This one is my cat and as long as she has her 'cheeky monkey' I hope that she will be fine, from what I have been reading about cats on boats, they are like people, some are happy... others... not so much!









The lady of my dreams (who I am certain is out there) will most certainly be a 'boaty girl/water baby' for sure! 

My family live in a Town in the Northwest of England called Northwich and Northwich has a river which is navigable by boats up to 120ft long and 35ft beam. Its also only 6hrs from the sea, so initially (at least) I will be living aboard with the boat on the river so that I am still near family (brother and sister have young kids). and then when the weather closes in for winter I can head south for warmer weather...

I appreciate the concerns about 'across the pond' though indeed there are some crazy brits, I am not so fool hardy as to even consider such a voyage without (at least) a professional skipper on board.

While I get used to life on board and venture out for weekends on the sea and some coastal cruising I will get myself through the recommend courses. At this point I am thinking that Day skipper followed by Yachtmaster would be a good start but I am open to any further/additional suggestions.

Perhaps my title should have ready *first live-aboard yacht* my apologies to those who thought this misleading, this was an oversight on my part and was not intended to by deliberate deceit, just an innocent mistake by one filled with the zeal of newbieness!


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

aztucwatson said:


> ...I have one friend who purchased a 169 ft. yacht to cruise with his wife and daughter (yes, 169 ft.)...


WOW thats some size of boat!

I have the current Oyster catalogue here (which I gaze at EVERYDAY) and eventually I can see myself buying a 625 (60ft) but I can't ever imagine a time when I would want for anything bigger?


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Edit: My brother has kids and my sister has kids (((not together))) 
I have just re-read my post from 45 minuts ago and realised that some people may choose to add there own meaning lol


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Does anybody know if the Pearson 37 ever made it to the UK?


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

David I answered you on the other forum. I know your dying for that answer and I think it's been beat to death on most all sailing forums. 
fin keels and spade rudders are most often found on coastal cruisers, Yes many people have made long voyages on such boats yet the full and modified keel boats are most often found on boats doing such types of trips. 

I'm going to say "no" on the P37 for extended blue water. (hides behind sofa after that statement)


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

for comparison only! 
P-38









Island Packet 38


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi denise, ok I am beginning to understand what you mean.

when I asked my original question regarding strength of construction I thinking about the overall integral structure of the boat and in the heady zeal of my newbiness hadn't even though about the different keel/rudder designs. I had 'assumed' it would be strong enough for the size of the boat as a matter of course.

Hmmm... back to the classifieds...!
I think the pearson 37 would be perfect for a first livaboard and some coastal cruising but evidently not built to cross the atlantic and it 'appears' that they were never brought to the UK. Shame.


----------



## zedboy (Jul 14, 2010)

DavidB.UK said:


> Hi denise, ok I am beginning to understand what you mean.
> 
> when I asked my original question regarding strength of construction I thinking about the overall integral structure of the boat and in the heady zeal of my newbiness hadn't even though about the different keel/rudder designs. I had 'assumed' it would be strong enough for the size of the boat as a matter of course.
> 
> ...


BTW Bill Shaw designed his boats for specific purposes. Look at the 365/7 and 385/6 for more bluewater-oriented boats in your size range. Should be similar price range, many available on east coast.


----------



## russellben (Jul 19, 2006)

I bought a Pearson 37-2 (the "condo model") two years ago. I've generally been very happy with her. She handles beautifully and is as fast as one might expect a cruiser to be. At 23 years old, some of the original equipment is getting a bit tired. I've installed a GPS, an inverter and new alternator to power it, and have gone to a 12v refrigerator rather than the original 120v. The original design was meant to be largely a 120v boat, which requires shorepower or running the generator. My inverter powers the (new) tv, the microwave and even the electric stove. 
Below she's quite comfortable, though, fortunately, the previous owner replaced the wall-to-wall carpeting with a teak and holly sole. 
In general, though, with some equipment upgrades, I think you'd like this boat.


----------



## stoomy (Jul 8, 2008)

Hi All,
I've got a 1988 Pearson 37 (37-2) on my short list right now.
I'm trying to find a good independant review of the boat. I have the two volume set of Practical Sailor reviews, but it's focus is on the earlier P37.
This is the most important question I have: "Is there wood coring below the water line?". I'm also interested in any other construction details anyone has.

Thanks much and fair winds,
~Stoomy


----------



## NdN (Apr 13, 2008)

Curious to know what you have decided. I have owned a P37-2 for ten years and could not ask for a better boat for my needs. In those ten years, I have seen only 3 others and read about a couple more.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Hello,

I have investigated the various different options and much as I love the Pearson37 I am yet to see one in the UK...

So for now I am keeping an eye on the UK classifieds, my personal circumstances have changed somewhat but I now have a goal of April to buy a yacht as my first liveaboard.

My budget will be around £25,000 and buy something in the UK, so a Pearson may well be my second yacht when I have got my yacht masters and can take several weeks off work, fly out to the states and sailing one back!* Ahh, what an adventure that will be!*


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

The other options would have been either to hire a professional skipper to help prepare her for the crossing and then oversee the voyage safely or have it shipped on one of those yacht transporter boats either way it would add £5-6000 to the budget needed for the purchase price.


----------



## NdN (Apr 13, 2008)

Yes, we see the service in RI - can't think of their name, moving boats to the BVI. That is an adventure in itself. Found my Pearson in northern Michigan and decided to move her to RI. We cruise for two weeks every July and the rest is weekend activity in Narragansett Bay. We are casually looking for our next boat so maybe by April, Nixie will be available.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Please do send me an email and perhaps I'll be in the position by then to upgrade!

email is: emailme at davidblackhurst.com


----------



## SloopJonB (Jun 6, 2011)

DavidB.UK said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have investigated the various different options and much as I love the Pearson37 I am yet to see one in the UK...
> 
> ...


If I had 25K to spend in England I'd go for a nice Sigma 33.


----------



## DavidB.UK (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi Jon,

Thank you for that, I will check out the classifieds and see what I can find.

I am very new to the world of Yachts and Yachting so learning has been and still is a mammoth task as there are so many types of yachts with different specs/layouts/innovations and so on there is soo much to learn...

But I am enjoying the process


----------

